# Dead SD card



## Don Haines (Aug 27, 2016)

I have seen lots of debates about the utility of a second card, so let me describe my day.......

I shot 414 images today at 5 different sites.....

I was escorted by my boss, my director, and "security"......

Most of the images had to be shot today..... no going back tomorrow to take them.....

When I got back to work I pulled out the SD card, popped it into the laptop, and only 13 images could be read....

Got the CF card out, read it, and all the images were there..... and I took a HUGE sigh of relief!

The SD card will not format, will no longer work in the camera, and will not read on the laptop or a USB card reader, it is toast! DEAD! Bye Bye! So much for my expensive Lexar card!

The moral of the story is that writing to multiple cards saved my ass! When you are a "pro" and must deliver it is a necessary feature on your camera, because CARDS FAIL!!!!!


----------



## Valvebounce (Aug 28, 2016)

Hi Don. 
Wow that was almost extremely embarrassing, hope you were saving same quality to both, I have several CF and SD cards of varying sizes, only ever had an SD card fail though _*I know from posts here that CF cards do fail*_ but it seems less prevalent than SD. Happy to hear that your bacon was saved. 

Cheers, Graham.


----------



## sanj (Aug 28, 2016)

Thanks for the info!! Good to know.


----------

